# Travel on a one way ticket with a PMV 300 visa



## angelica (Sep 16, 2011)

HI EVERYONE,
I am curious about the fact that i could eventually travel to Australia on a one way ticket when I finally get my pmv 300aproved.
Is that possible or do i have to buy a round way ticket?
thanks for the help
Angie


----------



## dingo144 (Dec 5, 2011)

Once the visa is approved you don't need a return ticket, but they may ask you to confirm your return ticket with the Immi-Office before granting the visa

cheers


----------

